# Trad Haircut?



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

What do you all think is the traddest haircut....for more formal events, I part my hair from my left to the right, and have it buzzed with a number 2 guard on the sides....to be more informal, I just wear it down and a bit messy...so...what haircuts do you all have and what is the real deal "trad haircut":teacha:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mine is circa 1963. How *Trad* do ya wanna be?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

This is how I comb my hair whether I'm wearing jeans or a tuxedo. I'm not sure how trad it is. Do you think maybe I should try parting it on the other side? :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed Cruiser, you have pictured the "Mother of all parts!"  However, you do wear it well and I wouldn't change a thing. As to the OP's question, I am reminded of that old Harley Davidson advertising slogan..."if ya gotta ask, you wouldn't understand!"


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the essence of Trad would be the prototypical 50's cuts. Clear part on one side (doesn't really matter on what side), hair shorter than the ears, top short, and then tapered cut in back.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Bermuda said:


> What do you all think is the traddest haircut....for more formal events, I part my hair from my left to the right, and have it buzzed with a number 2 guard on the sides....to be more informal, I just wear it down and a bit messy...so...what haircuts do you all have and what is the real deal "trad haircut":teacha:


For formal occasions including business I have a centre part and pony tail. Like you otherwise down. Either is traditional if you lived through the 1960s.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Best haircut EVER!!



Johnny U. Baltimore Colts.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the traddeest haircut would be an Army buzzcut with a week or twos growth. Many other cuts look quite trad though.


----------



## sltimmer (Feb 4, 2009)

Two options immediatly came to mind. 1) I was thinking a part on one side (doesn't matter which one) and then pushed back away from the face, ie. Sean Connery as James Bond, or 2) something resembling a US Marine high and tight with a bit of growth on it, ie. very short to short on the sides faded to longer on top.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

it definitely has to be 1. the part or 2. the army buzz
I was just wondering what everyone had


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Nico01 said:


> I think the traddeest haircut would be an Army buzzcut with a week or twos growth. Many other cuts look quite trad though.


Army compulsion does not promote something to be traditional. Merely commonplace.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to sport a floppy haircut with a neat part, until I got laid off three months ago. Now it's sloppier and longer, and there's a scraggly beard involved (I trim my neck, which neatens things). I don't mind this sort of counterpoint to the usual trad elements, which I pretty much adhere to with as little fuss as possible.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Haven't we been here before?

My Sicilian barber, Antonio, has been trimming me more or less the same for 25 years...basic style goes back to high school, with a right-side part added sometime in college: about 1.00" all over, NOT tapered.

Hair is where I break ranks with the 50s TNSIL look.

hbs


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

82-Greg said:


> I think the essence of Trad would be the prototypical 50's cuts. Clear part on one side (doesn't really matter on what side), hair shorter than the ears, top short, and then tapered cut in back.


This is typically what I get. The back and sides look tidier for longer until your next trim and the top can be textured if desired.

I've always admired the old movie stars with their hair so neatly done and suave looking, but never had the courage to pull it off until early last year.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=42815&highlight=haircut


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*"traddest haircut" is "Ivy League"...*

and real barbers don't use clippers... only scissors no matter how short the sides.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's very hard to find anyone who still does that.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Pale Male said:


> and real barbers don't use clippers... only scissors no matter how short the sides.


Well maybe on the civilian side, but many short cropped/faded military haircuts are just as trad...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I _like_ how sterile the clippers make the sides and back look.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

No question about it -- The Princeton!!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

82-Greg said:


> I think the essence of Trad would be the prototypical 50's cuts. Clear part on one side (doesn't really matter on what side), hair shorter than the ears, top short, and then tapered cut in back.


That's how I've worn my hair since I was two years old.

It's not so short on the top, though, because it's very thick and it wouldn't lay down at all if it didn't have a layer on top to keep it from sticking up.

I envy guys who can wear it shorter and more neatly, but between my cowlicks and my enormous head (7 5/8) I hesitate to be any more tailored than I am.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Andy beat me to it, but in the fifties my barber called it the Princeton.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll have to ask my barber for that next time! It looks very neat and I haven't had my hair that short in a long time. Good to change things up a bit every once in a while.


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

With the exception of a rather trendy late '70s brushed back 'do (think Kelso in earlier episodes of "That '70s Show"), I grew up with a haircut my family and friends all knew as an "Ivy League" -- very short on the sides, with about 2" on top, severely parted on one side, and tapered.

These days, I have pretty much the same cut. For a few years, the girl who cut my hair used a #4 clipper guard on the sides and back, and scissor cut the top, then blended with clippers over comb. 

I've recently realized that all the stylists at Floyd's 99 Barbershop (is this a national chain, or just local to Colorado?) have more training in traditional kinda cuts. My favorite stylist can scissor cut my hair with the precision of clippers on the sides, and it looks better than ever.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Andy said:


> No question about it -- The Princeton!!


Well how bout that. When I was in high school back in the mid 60's I almost had a Princeton haircut. Did I finally do something that Andy approves? Did Hell freeze over? :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Well maybe on the civilian side, but many short cropped/faded military haircuts are just as trad...


I'm not sure what makes a haircut trad, but I cut my own hair. I give me-self the civvy version of the hi-and-tight: 1/4" on the sides, 1/2" on top, every two weeks whether I need it or not. I've not combed/gelled/styled my hair in 10 years (with the exception of my wedding day - her request - and my two year church mission -those were the rules).

I couldn't care less how my hair looks.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Well how bout that. When I was in high school back in the mid 60's I almost had a Princeton haircut. Did I finally do something that Andy approves? Did Hell freeze over? :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm wearing your glasses!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I think I'm wearing your glasses!!


Considering the fact that the picture was taken 43 years ago, those glasses couldn't be in too good of a condition these days. :icon_smile_big:

Actually that style was quite common back then. I haven't worn anything but metal frames since 1971.

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Well how bout that. When I was in high school back in the mid 60's I almost had a Princeton haircut. Did I finally do something that Andy approves? Did Hell freeze over? :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you are sporting way too much hair in that pic to call the cut a Princeton. LOL! Don't mean to be critical but, I'll bet you don't hear that very often these days!


----------

